# lean bulk diet,(yes, another one)



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

ok guys, i have my carb cycle diet sorted for the next 3 weeks, and i am now starting to plan my diet for my lean bulk.

im bit confused at how many kcals i need, esp since im trying to add lean mass rather than just bulking for as much weight as poss.

i weigh 163lbs at the moment at around 12% but im looking to get to maybee 155 - 158lbs in the next 3 weeks of carb cycling, and then bulk from there so lets say i will be

158lbs when i start to bulk, is there a set formulea i need to get my calories right or what?

i started writing a plan and the breakfast alone came to over 700kcals so was thinking that might be too much if everymeal hits like 500kcals then im on close to over 4000kcals,

:beer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

4000cals is too much for you more than likely.

Start with 3000cals and then when weight stagnates add another 250cals and son on.


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

cool , cheers mate,

ill try write up a plan im hopeing i can rely mainly on good whole foods with few shakes


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

crok said:


> cool , cheers mate,
> 
> ill try write up a plan im hopeing i can rely mainly on good whole foods with few shakes


 :beer: Best way to do it mate, your starting at a low body weight so as long as you have a bit of an appetite you wont need tons and tons of food to put weight on quickly.

As far as shakes go i discovered if you put a can of coconut milk in with a bit of milk and protein powder you have over 1000cals in a very easy and cheap drink........you cant have a problem with having 80 grams of mct oil in one drink or it wont be for you:lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Con said:


> :beer: Best way to do it mate, your starting at a low body weight so as long as you have a bit of an appetite you wont need tons and tons of food to put weight on quickly.
> 
> As far as shakes go i discovered if you put a can of coconut milk in with a bit of milk and protein powder you have over 1000cals in a very easy and cheap drink........you cant have a problem with having 80 grams of mct oil in one drink or it wont be for you:lol:


bump to read later...


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

waaaaay, look who finally learned to use excell lol, did you use theceats i showed you or you do it the long way?

any way, im no expert, but i think off soe posts i have read a goo ratio is closer to 50%carbs, 30% prot,20%fats

but im not that up on the subject, trying though


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Con said:


> :beer: Best way to do it mate, your starting at a low body weight so as long as you have a bit of an appetite you wont need tons and tons of food to put weight on quickly.
> 
> As far as shakes go i discovered if you put a can of coconut milk in with a bit of milk and protein powder you have over 1000cals in a very easy and cheap drink........you cant have a problem with having 80 grams of mct oil in one drink or it wont be for you:lol:


Sorry to hijack but......

Where do you purchase coconut milk from mate? How much it cost for the amount you get?


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

dont know how much cons awnser to that one will help you lol im pretty sure he is in america, but tesco, asda, morrisons anywhere really bud, my mam gets it to make curries out of from time to time. not to sure bout price.

yeah warren, i sorted it out, im like bill gates now hahaha.

anyone have any opinions on the diet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Frijiman said:


> Sorry to hijack but......
> 
> Where do you purchase coconut milk from mate? How much it cost for the amount you get?


 Like Crok said mate any where that you would buy stuff to make chinese food seeing that its in pretty much every thing

Costs me less than a pound that said it is America so will be a tad cheaper but still its about the cheapest way to get in mcts that i know off.

Diet looks solid...

After training i would have some simple sugars like a poweraid or so.

Vary your veg up as your meant to get the full spectrum of veg every week also get a bit of fruit in there.

Overall nice template stick to it but whenever possible add a little more on top just to keep you in a surplus:beer:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Con said:


> :beer: Best way to do it mate, your starting at a low body weight so as long as you have a bit of an appetite you wont need tons and tons of food to put weight on quickly.
> 
> As far as shakes go i discovered if you put a can of coconut milk in with a bit of milk and protein powder you have over 1000cals in a very easy and cheap drink........you cant have a problem with having 80 grams of mct oil in one drink or it wont be for you:lol:


It also has 65g of fat per can mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

xzx said:


> It also has 65g of fat per can mate


 Mine have 80grams per can mate mct is a type of fat m=medium c=chain t=triglycerides

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium_chain_triglycerides

Personally i found out about it on professionalmuscle the guys were using it prior to working out with great result so i thought why not make a shake with it seeing that i dont want a lot of carbs but i want a lot of calories.

This is the ONLY bulk shake that hasnt upset my stomach and i suffer badly from that from pretty much every food.


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

cheers con, reps. i will try mix up the veg and meat but use that as a basic outline. i know last time warren tried it, he ate lots, very clean but alot of kcals and put on alot of weight but lot of fat, then dieted over 5 weeks and lost alot of fat and muscle.

i plan a mix, im on a 2-3 week cut now carb cycle , to lower bf% to around 10%, and then bulk for 6-8 weeks. and cut again im hoping this way i will be able to keep my abs out all the time, im hopeing i only go to a max of 12-13% b

i think warren is joining me on this aswell , good as we go to gym together and are same weight lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Good luck with it.

Dont over eat because your rather keep gaining for a year prior to having to diet than "bulk" for 10 weeks get fat and need to diet again in essence just spinning your wheels.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Con said:


> Mine have 80grams per can mate mct is a type of fat m=medium c=chain t=triglycerides
> 
> What are the benefits of these ?
> 
> ...


What benefit is gained prior to working out ? Seems like a great way for keeping the carbs low


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

xzx said:


> What benefit is gained prior to working out ? Seems like a great way for keeping the carbs low


 Just spent ten minutes trying to find the thread on it to no avail:rolleyes:

But mct gives a good energy boost while training i feel strong and have good pumps, which is better than taking in a lot of carbs prior to training for me because i have a better sustained energy level.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cool , like crok says im going to do it with him so i dont want to put much fat on, ill defo try the shake before training, i love cocnut milk.


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

latley i have been considering a course of tbol, on my next bulk, so i will fin the cut in the next two weeks, and then have 6-8 weeks lean bulk, anoter 3 week cut ( if needed only , ie above 12%bf) and then another 8 weeks bulk using tbol aswell, i know alot of people will say dont, ie ( you warren hahaha ) but i have traineda wile , always kept low bf% , 21 nearly 22, but have not been trying to increse sixe, i have done it a few times for fights, also im not into the mma as much as you warren so id rather train for size.

anyway to the point, how would i have to adjust my diet to suit a coure of tbol, increased protien maybee 2 x bodyweight in lbs? up carbs? fats?

be extra clean?

cheers


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I pay about 80 pence for a large can of coconut milk. It makes wonderful chicken fillet curries! Tastes like I shouldn't be eating it when cutting - delicious and good for you!


i know exactly what you mean, sometimes i will cook someting, i know the ingrediants and that it has been cooked well but just tastes so good i feel like it is a cheat meal, cocnut milk, cumin +other spices makes a lovley korma stack it with veggies and chicken and walla.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Coconut milk is 50p a tin(400ml) at Aldi


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

crok said:


> latley i have been considering a course of tbol, on my next bulk, so i will fin the cut in the next two weeks, and then have 6-8 weeks lean bulk, anoter 3 week cut ( if needed only , ie above 12%bf) and then another 8 weeks bulk using tbol aswell, i know alot of people will say dont, ie ( you warren hahaha ) but i have traineda wile , always kept low bf% , 21 nearly 22, but have not been trying to increse sixe, i have done it a few times for fights, also im not into the mma as much as you warren so id rather train for size.
> 
> anyway to the point, how would i have to adjust my diet to suit a coure of tbol, increased protien maybee 2 x bodyweight in lbs? up carbs? fats?
> 
> ...


nah im just yanking your chain you know that, i dont know after that info you were showing me, if i was to use and AAS i think i would start with exactly what you are , it seems a good begining, im just saying i would rather wait and see ow i go, but your argument is valid about me having used jw and thinking about s-drol at one time , i suppose the t-bol will be safer and cheaper lol but hey you might be spending money and only get the same gains as me over the 8 weeks. still we will see, ardly like im going to make a pro mma, lol and its hardly like houghs guys are natty, just carefull

as for diet mate im not sure so you better carry on reading ahahaha, id guess you would prob eat more bt that is so much of a guestimate lol


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Con said:


> Just spent ten minutes trying to find the thread on it to no avail:rolleyes:
> 
> But mct gives a good energy boost while training i feel strong and have good pumps, which is better than taking in a lot of carbs prior to training for me because i have a better sustained energy level.


 :thumb: Con comes up trumps again - cheers mate.

I remember a few years back MCT supplements were popular - always meant to give it a try.

I'll definately be getting some Coconut Milk to go with my protein shakes.


----------

